# AAAs recipes



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 28, 2005)

*AAASTINKIE’S Cajun
Boiled Potatoes</span>*


*Ingredients:</span>* </span>


1/2 gallon water

2 pounds red potatoes, cut in 1/4

1 tsp. cayenne pepper 

2 tablespoons kosher salt

2 ounces crab boil

12 toes garlic, peeled

1 large onion, sliced

3 stalk celery, sliced</span>


</span>1lb. carrots cut 3” </span>


*Directions:</span>* </span>


In a small saucepot, add all ingredients. Bring to a boil and then
simmer. Cook about 25 minutes, or until potatoes are soft. Cool down to stop
cooking. DRAIN, In a small saucepan, heat two tablespoons of butter. Add potatoes and
saute until brown. Season to taste with salt and pepper. </span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 28, 2005)

<h3 style="background: rgb(255, 255, 247) none repeat scroll 0%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">AAA’s
Cast-Iron Corn Roast</span></h3>




4 c. roasted corn (about 6 ears) (can use frozen corn)



3 tbsp. butter



2 tbsp. chopped pimentos (small jar from store)</span>




¾ c. chopped onion



6 cloves garlic, chopped



¾ tsp. freshly ground black pepper



2 tsp. kosher salt



1 tbsp. sugar</span>


<h3 style="background: rgb(255, 255, 247) none repeat scroll 0%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">Preparation</span></h3>


Melt butter in 12-inch skillet over medium
heat. Add garlic and onion and cook for three minutes or until onion starts to
become tender.</span>


Add corn and pimentos and cook, stirring
frequently, until you begin to see browned kernels and smell the sugar in the
corn carmelizing. This usually takes about seven minutes. (takes longer if
using frozen corn) If the mixture seems a bit too dry, add another tablespoon
or two of butter as needed.</span>


Add pepper, salt and sugar and cook for three
more minutes, allowing the sugar to melt thoroughly and glaze the kernels
lightly.</span>


Serve hot. This dish will keep up to a week
covered tightly and refrigerated.</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 28, 2005)

*AAA’s Quick Peach
Cobbler</span>*


*Ingredients: </span>*


1 14-ounce can peaches 

1 stick butter

1 cup sugar

1 cup flour

1 teaspoon baking powder </span>


<table ="MsonormalTable" style="" align="right" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">

<t><tr style="">
<td style="padding: 0in;">
</span>
</td>
</tr>
</t>
</table>


*Directions:</span>* </span>


Melt butter in 2 1/2 quart casserole dish at 350 degrees
Fahrenheit. Remove from oven and stir in peaches, flour, sugar and baking
powder. Return to oven and bake for one hour. Serves 6. </span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 8, 2005)

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">AAA’s Salmon Chowda<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">[/B]
1 can pink or red Alaskan salmon (clean salmon and reserve juice)
1 onion chopped
1 cup water
3 cups diced potatoes
1 quart milk (substitute cream as desired)
Some sliced salt pork
Salt and pepper to taste
Butter to taste

Fry salt pork to render grease, throw pork away, fry onions in same pot with grease till golden brown, add water and potatoes, cook till done about 15 minutes, add salmon, butter, milk, salt and pepper…..enjoy


----------



## greenbean (Apr 8, 2005)

Stinkie, That Salmon Chowda sounds good. I think I'll give it a shot this weekend, but why through away the salt pork. Shouldn't you munch on it while the other is cooking.





Chris


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't have a stomac and must limit my grease intake, most other people have an enlarged rear end and should limit their grease intake...lol


----------

